# New vs. Old



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey so i recently picked up an old 1997 Ride Control 153 board for myself and was wondering if anyone had any idea what the major differences were going to be in riding a 12 year old board like the Ride vs. something modern. This board i picked up to be my intermediate board so i can really start to progress from beginner/intermediate into a more advanced rider. Was it a bad idea to purchase such an old board? Has technology advanced that much that i'm doing myself a disservice learning on an old board like this? If it helps i have some brand new Union Force bindings on it and i just got it fully tuned with a stone grind. Wadda ya think? THanks!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Not only has technology changed, but an old board loses it's pop after a while. It just becomes flat. I'm not saying your board is useless, you'll have to ride it to found out if it works or not, but buying an old board is not quite like buying an old car. They aren't really classics when it comes to riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

i figure that they definitely aren't like cars in that they are classics but will i notice that much of a difference from riding an older vs. new board? This is going to be used as a free ride/ all mountain board, which is what it was designed for, so it won't be hitting any parks. I know some people DO in fact by old boards as "classics" like the old swallow tails and such so i'm assuming if someone can ride an old swallow tail i should be ok on this board too no?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

this is an great thread for myself also as i have a old board from the late 90's. it still has a good deal of flex. I waxed it twice and it moves plenty fast down the mountain.

have you hit the mountains with your board yet Surf??


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

nah i haven't yet. it's currently at the local shop getting a stone grind and full sharpen and wax so i can take it up to killington,vt next week and shred on it for a couple of days. i also got a new set of Union Force bindings i'm going to throw on it and i wanted to make sure it was tip top before i had my first ride on it so i could get a fair impression of how it rides. on a side note, the east coast is getting dumped on this week. just had close to two feet of fresh snow last night and today and that same front that hit here is headed for up north to Vt as well. But nah haven't ridden the board yet. I'm hoping it's going to be a fun ride especially after the full tune up and the good snow we just got. Anyone else care to chime in on old vs. new board? Is it really that noticeable?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I started on a loaner 97 Custom 55 and did my first 5 times on it. My last 2 times were on a new bataleon evil twin 55 with tbt. The new board is easier to control and responds better IMO.

The old custom was a nice board though. I think you'll have a great time as long as the board is fundamentally sound - not damaged etc and your board sounds like it's fine.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well the difference between a 12 year old board and a new one is undeniable. the tech in a new beginner board is probably just as much if not more then a 12 year old top of the line board board. will it work and possibly be 100% fine for you, very much so i would imagine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

yea im going to get me a newer low level board for next season.


----------

